# Alum



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Taking a friend from work tomorrow to Alum. How’s the water looking? Going to start on bass and then Probably switch to crappies. Any info would be appreciated. Haven’t fished Alum yet this year been hitting Indian. Thanks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will see you there tomorrow. Middle and south pools should be good


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy you prefishing for a crappie tournament?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not really, tourney isn't until June 2, First time on Alum this year, I will fish saugeye for the first few hours and then switch over to crappie


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will also see you gentleman up there. Hopefully on and off before the holiday weekend madness really sets in.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lake is in great shape. Both pool is stained but still fishable. Was just reading Lundy’s post and he pulled in to BP 

I will be out chasing eyes this weekend.


----------



## hertel.11 (Mar 21, 2015)

South pool in good shape last night. The wind and rain really kicked up some mud on east side with visible mudlines in a few of the coves. Other than that good visibility and bass bites were plentiful with various tactics.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you're one to troll for saugeye, you'll do really well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have been playing in the North & Middle Pools and have caught several bass while crappie fishing with a chartreuse Jig. I would say more bass then in normal years. My son and I will be out Saturday.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

A friend and I fished the south pool this morning, started out fishing the points and flats on the main lake, with no luck at all. Finally pulled into a cove and saw bait jumping out of the water, so started working the backs of the coves 3 to 5 fow with a flicker shad ( blue growler) and a 3 inch swimbait. Ended up with 9 eyes and 2 bass, the biggest was 19 inches and had a tag. Lost another one that size at the boat. Most were 14 to 15 inches. Had one other one at 17.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

talltim said:


> View attachment 307461
> A friend and I fished the south pool this morning, started out fishing the points and flats on the main lake, with no luck at all. Finally pulled into a cove and saw bait jumping out of the water, so started working the backs of the coves 3 to 5 fow with a flicker shad ( blue growler) and a 3 inch swimbait. Ended up with 9 eyes and 2 bass, the biggest was 19 inches and had a tag. Lost another one that size at the boat. Most were 14 to 15 inches. Had one other one at 17.


Good job! Good report! 
I plan on floating around out there this weekend!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Buddy and I fished the middle and south pools at alum this morning. Very good day on the water. Started in the south pool on the east side casting big Joshys and crankbaits. Small mouths everywhere. Biggest was around 3 lbs. During the day we probably caught around 18-20 bass. Mostly smallies but around 3-4 largemouths. My buddy had about a three foot Muskie right beside the boat. We mostly fished the flats. We tried crappie fishing for half an hour and caught ten crappies then went back to bass fishing. I know we could have caught all the crappies we wanted inthe shallows. Water in the south pool lot clearer than in the middle but the middle was still very fishable. Water temps 66-70. In addition to the mentioned fish we caught quite a few saugeyes two nice channel cats and a wiper. Only needed to catch a gill carp and perch to complete species contest.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice fishing fellas. Im gonna go out with the crowd this weekend to and hit the hot saugeye bite.
Hopefully dodge the pop up storms.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught a lot of fish yesterday, crappie, saugeyes and bass. The highlight was a 10" bass I was bringing in fast along the surface skiing it in to the boat when a very large muskie tried to eat it right beside the boat, scared me!!!


----------



## Johnathansmith (Dec 6, 2015)

Glad to see good reports just don’t know if I can handle this weekends crowds(aka idiots)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought musky only eat soft rayed fish. Lol. Nice job to all. The lake is fishing really well.


----------



## Big8killer (Jul 11, 2018)

CHOPIQ said:


> Taking a friend from work tomorrow to Alum. How’s the water looking? Going to start on bass and then Probably switch to crappies. Any info would be appreciated. Haven’t fished Alum yet this year been hitting Indian. Thanks.


Good luck! Going to be a lot of boats out there.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Caught a lot of fish yesterday, crappie, saugeyes and bass. The highlight was a 10" bass I was bringing in fast along the surface skiing it in to the boat when a very large muskie tried to eat it right beside the boat, scared me!!!


That’s what those damn things do! Everyone I’ve caught has come from nowhere right next to the boat to strike! That’s why I carry extra TP now!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a fun morning floating around in my kayak. 18eyes 13-19". 3 nice bass,Cole gills,an about a dozen crappies. Casted a jointed flicker and roadrunner twister all morning. Each produced as good as the other. Caught everything in 2-6 fow.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Had a fun morning floating around in my kayak. 18eyes 13-19". 3 nice bass,Cole gills,an about a dozen crappies. Casted a jointed flicker and roadrunner twister all morning. Each produced as good as the other. Caught everything in 2-6 fow.


How do like casting the jointed flicker?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> How do like casting the jointed flicker?


Casted nicely . Felt a tad heavier then the straight one,resulting in further casts....


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Casted nicely . Felt a tad heavier then the straight one,resulting in further casts....


Does it give more vibration reeling in than the straight one?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Does it give more vibration reeling in than the straight one?


A little, yes. Not much more tho


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I could be wrong but they seem to rattle a little louder? The Green antifreeze one the crappie at Alum LOVE!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hit it again today for just a few hours. 15 eyes,a few crappie,an bass. Same deal,flickers an twisters/roadrunners. 2-6 fow casting. 
Better average size for me today,most all fish 15-21" found a hot school of crappie on our way out,with a few egg holding females up shallow still. 
What a great weekend of catching!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I fished solo from 5:15 - 8-15am yesterday morning trying to find better quality fish since I just had a couple hours. Caught a few shorts and one about 1/16th shy of 22”. She blasted a jointed Flicker Shad in Slick Blue Alewife in about a 1’ of water. Took some pictures and released. They have definitely moved shallow for the past week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I fished solo from 5:15 - 8-15am yesterday morning trying to find better quality fish since I just had a couple hours. Caught a few shorts and one about 1/16th shy of 22”. She blasted a jointed Flicker Shad in Slick Blue Alewife in about a 1’ of water. Took some pictures and released. They have definitely moved shallow for the past week.
> 
> View attachment 307979


 I Love the way they just stop the flicker shad in its tracks!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Targeted bass yesterday, ended up with 23 assorted SMB and LMB off the rocks and a bonus 15" eye. All on a tube. Off the lake by 10 am


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If someone has not caught a Saugeye and wants to... now is the time to head to Alum Creek. They were nailing Joshys today in 4-7 feet of water. Muddy is attractant to them right now...


----------



## dwy8979 (Nov 17, 2015)

CHOPIQ said:


> Taking a friend from work tomorrow to Alum. How’s the water looking? Going to start on bass and then Probably switch to crappies. Any info would be appreciated. Haven’t fished Alum yet this year been hitting Indian. Thanks.


Check out area by dam. 23 and 28 feet of water. Thanks marked 2 big schools tight to the bottom while fishing for Saugeye on the 18th.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We went to Alum around noon and fished until 6 pm. Caught a lot of crappie. Between 3 of us we caught around 100-120 crappies. Almost all of them were males. All but a couple were over 10" with the biggest near 13". Color really didn't matter. Fished brushpiles mostly. Water temps were 76-78 and I'd suspect it to be hotter than that now. I'd say by this weekend the spawn will be over.


----------



## Anthony93 (May 17, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a good shore fishing spot for a newbie at alum? I've tried around the Howard road bridge, the cheshire rd picnic area, and the spillway (above and below) and haven't caught a thing. I've been using topwaters, jerkbait, and even a couple mepps spinners. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Anthony93 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good shore fishing spot for a newbie at alum? I've tried around the Howard road bridge, the cheshire rd picnic area, and the spillway (above and below) and haven't caught a thing. I've been using topwaters, jerkbait, and even a couple mepps spinners. Am I doing something wrong?


I'm finding the bass hitting jigs and cranks right now. Also stop at Cheshire market and pick you up some Big Joshy swims. I ran into Fishslim last night and he was getting eyes and bass on joshy's. Hop them and swim them, find out what they want. Strike King Red Eye shad is also a go-to for me. I got a small bass on a tube but couldn't stay long.

Also read this whole thread.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

So then alum isn’t too high or muddy after Monday nights downpours?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

eyes1501 said:


> So then alum isn’t too high or muddy after Monday nights downpours?


Even if it muddies up up north it typically stays clean in the south pool this time of year. Even after pretty large rains.... also dont rule out fishing at night


----------



## Anthony93 (May 17, 2019)

gumbygold said:


> I'm finding the bass hitting jigs and cranks right now. Also stop at Cheshire market and pick you up some Big Joshy swims. I ran into Fishslim last night and he was getting eyes and bass on joshy's. Hop them and swim them, find out what they want. Strike King Red Eye shad is also a go-to for me. I got a small bass on a tube but couldn't stay long.
> 
> Also read this whole thread.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, I appreciate it!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

muddy water and saugeye go together like cream and tomato soup...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> muddy water and saugeye go together like cream and tomato soup...


In actual dirty water areas? Or transitions from clean to dirty water,err I mean mudline? Lol.....


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hit a section of alum tonight on foot. Water About 2’ above normal. Bass were tearing the Joshys up... 7 largys 1 dink saugeye and a 13” crappie


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

eyes1501 said:


> Hit a section of alum tonight on foot. Water About 2’ above normal. Bass were tearing the Joshys up... 7 largys 1 dink saugeye and a 13” crappie


 How was the water clarity? Thanky


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Decent


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Will be up there tonight doing some night fishing from the boat. This will be a first for me so i figure ill start with tried and true daytime techniques and go from there.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went wading along the flats with weed beds in the south pool yesterday evening targeting saugeye. Ended up catching 7 largemouth and 1 smallie instead using a green glow perch big joshy. Didn't go as planned and nothing over 2 pounds but still was a good day on the water.


----------



## Derbefisheye (Feb 17, 2019)

Went out on my boat on Alum creek Saturday and Sunday. I was trolling Crank bait and worm harness in 3-8’ of water. Saturday caught saugeye 12 and kept 6. Sunday caught 8 and kept 4. Largest was 20”. Also caught a mixed bag perch, blue gill, crappie, and catfish.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Derbefisheye said:


> Went out on my boat on Alum creek Saturday and Sunday. I was trolling Crank bait and worm harness in 3-8’ of water. Saturday caught saugeye 12 and kept 6. Sunday caught 8 and kept 4. Largest was 20”. Also caught a mixed bag perch, blue gill, crappie, and catfish.


What depth on the Saugeye ?


----------



## Derbefisheye (Feb 17, 2019)

fishless said:


> What depth on the Saugeye ?


3’-8’


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I hit it from 11-3 today 5 saugeyes 14-16" an a small muskie. Wind made it pretty fun in the kayak! Muskie hit a crappie crank why trolling to my spot. Saugeyes came on fire tiger 5cm flicker shad casting in 4/5 fow. An one on a rr/twister. Actually better then I thought I'd do,given the front..


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I fished 5-10am this morning solo and had around 25 eyes. Had 15-16 keepers nothing over 20”. Better grade of fish but no Donkey upgrades. Casted cranks and roadrunners with green twister tails tipped with a crawler working best. No crawler = no hits. Windy shorelines with sandy or rocky bottom was best for me from 1-7’ deep. Seemed like you would catch a pocket and catch them every cast. Fished the north and middle pools only. It was a ton of fun.

Also had a hold of a 22-24” wiper that came unpinned next to the boat trying to get a net on it. Best one this year for sure. Had 3 white bass, 9 catfish, 2 shell crackers, 7-8 blue gills and 2 crappie. It was a busy morning!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I fished 5-10am this morning solo and had around 25 eyes. Had 15-16 keepers nothing over 20”. Better grade of fish but no Donkey upgrades. Casted cranks and roadrunners with green twister tails tipped with a crawler working best. No crawler = no hits. Windy shorelines with sandy or rocky bottom was best for me from 1-7’ deep. Seemed like you would catch a pocket and catch them every cast. Fished the north and middle pools only. It was a ton of fun.
> 
> Also had a hold of a 22-24” wiper that came unpinned next to the boat trying to get a net on it. Best one this year for sure. Had 3 white bass, 9 catfish, 2 shell crackers, 7-8 blue gills and 2 crappie. It was a busy morning!


One of my friends did really well from 8-10,then he just hit 2 more from 10-3. They said the wind kicked up an switched directions. I'm not sure I got a late start due to other obligations....way to get attem! That's a fun time!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We got to Alum around 9:30 and crappie fished til about 1 with only about 10 crappies to show for our efforts. Then around 2 we went back to the first place we started and it was like someone flipped a switch. There were multiple times the three of us would have a fish on. Caught probably over hundred. Most were 9-10" but about 15 of them 12" and better. A couple of females still had eggs. Almost all white crappies. That wind was brutal. Caught all our fish around trees sticking out into the water. White tube with a red head worked best.


----------

